# schriftgelehrter 365 max?



## taranis1104 (17. Oktober 2008)

Moinmoin

wie oben schon gefragt... ist bei diesem beruf erstmal 365 max? bei mir ist alle grau, kann also nicht weiterskillen, oder versteckt sich irgendwo ein rezept?

noch eine frage gibs schon irgendwo ne grössere tasche als die kaufbar 10er?


thx an alle


----------



## azizi (17. Oktober 2008)

jap ist auf den live servern zur zeit der fall, weiterskillen kannst du scheinbar erst mim addon 

mit der tasche ka ich hab auch nur 10er gesehn


----------



## Gänsemarsch (17. Oktober 2008)

vermutlich werden noch ein paar Rezepte durch die Forschung erlernt, welche dann vielleicht ne andere Farbe haben wie grau. Aber bei mir war auch Schluss mit 365. Aber da ja bereits in verschiedenen News angekündigt wurde, das es noch den einen oder anderen "Zwischenpatch" bis zum 13.11. geben wird, ist es abzuwarten was noch kommt. Ersteinmal haben wir alle ja genug zum schmökern und auszuprobieren^^


----------



## Pacmaniacer (17. Oktober 2008)

ich bin im moment auf 360 und finde es unnötig weiter zu skillen weil man einfach nix weiter erlernen kann...

ich hoffe da kommt noch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freydis (19. Oktober 2008)

Angeblich ist derzeit noch 375 Maxskill, erst nach dem AddOn wird man weiterlernen können.


----------



## Octarius (19. Oktober 2008)

Freydis schrieb:


> Angeblich ist derzeit noch 375 Maxskill, erst nach dem AddOn wird man weiterlernen können.


375 Max. ja ist klar, bis Addon ist ja alles 375 Max. nur hat es glaube ich wenig Sinn die grünen Glyphen zu skillen bis sie grau werden. Das letzte was es beim Lehrer gibt waren,glaube ich orange Glyphen mit Skill 350. Diese kann man sicherlich bis zum umfallen auf 365 / 375 skillen,aber ist wohl eher sinnlose Materialschlacht. bin froh 350 zu haben ^^

Info von einer Seite, mit der ich schnnell geskillt hatte: Skill orange Glyphen bis 350. "Ab hier wäre es möglich, mit Start der Erweiterung die Fertigkeit mit Nordend-Kräutern zu steigern."

Ansonsten müsste/sollte bin 365 etwa eigentlich alles derzeitige grau sein.


----------



## Dante_Dragon (21. Oktober 2008)

mein Vorposter hat absolut recht. skill 365 ist Max. Ich habe extra Alchemie dafür verlernt und bin Unendlich Enttäuscht von dem Beruf. Ich habe knapp 50 std damit verbracht Kräuter zu Pflücken und hab mir alles bis ins kleinste Detail ausgerechnet. Am Tag des Patches habe ich ehrlich gesagt richtig gesabbert als Buffed dann die Liste mit den "Erlernbaren Glyphen vom Trainer" rausgebracht hat und einige der 375er Glyphen sind sau sau geil. Naja Al die Server dann endlich On kamen hab ich mich natürlich wie ein schneekönig gefreut. Vole taschen,Pakete im Briefkasten von meinem Twink und mein Char stand schon direkt neben dem Trainer. Da der Server allerdings so doll laggte hab ich mich dann gegenüber ins Verlies geflüchtet (Bin ally ^^) dort ging es dann relativ gut und konnte recht zügig in die Ehrenfeste wo ich dann auch ca eine halbe std vor den anderen da war und schon auf 360 gelernt hatte. Doch dannach das große Entsetzen. alles war grün und der Trainer hatte keine Reepte mehr. Ich hab mich auch aufgemacht um nach anderen Stellen zu suchen da ich von meinem Mage (Schneider/VZ) Weiss das meistens nach der Ehrenfeste noch ein Trainer kommt. Zangarmarschen:nix,Wälder:nix,Nagrand:Nix...... Naja ende war das nirgens ein Trainer war und da im AH unter Rezepten nichtmal der Beruf des Inschriftengelehrten steht wird es auch erstmal da keine Rezepte geben.

*ICH RATE EUCH WIRKLICH DIESEN BERUF BIS ZUM START DES ADDONS NICHT ZU SKILLEN. LASST DIE KRÄUTER AUF DEM TWINK ODER WO AUCH IMMER IHR WERDET NICHT GLÜCKLICH!!!!!!!!!!*

Gründe die FÜR den Beruf sprechen pre WotLK zu skillen:

-Man hat in der Startzeit relativ gut Geld gemacht wenn man früh auf Max war. Mittlerweile wirklich nur durch die kleinen Glyphen welche ja einen 20 std CD haben und es eine chance gibt eine neue kleine zu lernen.

-Ihr könnt mit dem Start gleich 375+ im 1. Gebiet in Nordend lernen und auch die 365+ Glyphen lernen.


*Gründe die GEGEN den Beruf pre WotLK sprechen:*

-Absolut kein Berufsbonus. Der Extra Glyphenplatz für Schriftler ist weggefallen.

-Keine BoP Glyphen.

-Keine Einnahmequelle mehr.


----------



## Irrer Polterer (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe durch geringe Inschriftenkunde gestern eine Glyphe gelernt, die Meerestinte benötigt. Die Tinte gibt es vor WotLK gar nicht und selbst diese Glyphe ist grün (ich bin bei 360 und halte es für verschwendete Mats, weiter zu skillen - außer jemand braucht wirklich eine der grünen Glyphen). Im AH bringen die Glyphen nicht mal mehr annähernd die Kosten rein, die man hätte, wenn man die Kräuter kaufen würde.
Interessant wird es wieder, wenn man mit Skill 400 (?) dann die Schulterverzauberungen lernen kann. 

Vielleicht gibts ja mit 3.0.3 noch ein paar Änderungen für uns, aber das ist reine Spekulation meinerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hoff*


----------



## Pacmaniacer (22. Oktober 2008)

Mit den Kosten ist das echt so eine sache.

Wenn ich nicht so viele Mats übrig hätte und/oder noch Glyphen vorrätig hätte könnte ich die Glyphen zu nem geringen Preis gar nicht anbieten.

Am ersten Tag hatte ich auf 360 geskillt und konnte dank dem hohen skill recht geld machen da iwie keiner on war der schon so hoch war und deswegen hab ich in 3 std knapp 500g gemacht.

Wenn ich aber nun Glyphen erstellen soll und ich die mats nicht habe sollen die leute die Mats mitbringen weil ich keine lust habe auf den Kosten sitzen zu bleiben wenn sie dann sehen was das alles kosten würde.

Die Leute denken man würde sie ausnehmen aber es sind halt die Matkosten die so Extrem sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich bin trotzdem froh diesen beruf gewählt zu haben da ich eh nur alchi auf 112 hatte und eh was neues ausprobieren wollte.

Greetz Paci


----------

